# Netscape 4.80 and 7 Released



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was checking the Netscape site yesterday at work while working on some improved FAQ pages. And, it seems that Netscape has released two new versions of their browser.

*Netscape 7* cppears to be a much better and tighter browser than 6.x ever was. However, ICQ support appears to have been dropped. It's nice to see different windows open as tabs instead of actual windows. (An idea from Opera). For those of you with slower connections, you can order the CD for $3. We may have a browser that will finally pose a challange to IE.

And, old reliable *Netscape 4.80* has also been upgraded. Great for the older systems. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a short setup program at the moment that can be mailed to end users.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> And, old reliable Netscape 4.80 has also been upgraded. Great for the older systems. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a short setup program at the moment that can be mailed to end users


The 4.xx (communicator) series of Netscape was the best web browser I've used. I used to be a very vocal Netscape fan and downloaded v6 beta with in the fosrt 2 days of it's release. Thats when I went down to a one browser set up. Following Zac's advice from another thread I downloaded Mozilla 1.1. I expected the UI to look a lot like Netscape 6. But to my surprise it took me to the old days of Communicator. I will be trying Communicator 4.8. Mozila is faster then IE, but not as fast as Opera


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, Mozilla is XUL skinnable. The classic theme is the default, but it's easy to change to look like Netscape 7 (modern theme). In addition, there are many other themes - both for Netscape and Mozilla. But don't try to make your own unless you have a LOT of time It's HARD


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've never been a big fan of skins, except for this one Winamp skin I found call NapAmp- Support the Cause. I hated the Netscape 6 UI, which is one reason why I never tryed Mozilla before. The Mail program looks so much like Netscape Messanger, but Outlook is my choice for Mail, due to all of it's features. 

One thing I have noticed is overtype does not seem to work in Mozilla.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I got it! Download finished 5 minutes ago first time in over a year in a half that I'm using Communicator.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anyone vetted the 7.0 navigator browser for secure sites. One of my banking sites says 6.2.2 is not secure and they won't allow me in unless I drop back to Nav 4.08 to log in with.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick,

7 should be available soon. The banks need to update their SSL to recognize 7. Should be about 1 month (at least that is what BofA told me).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks.

NS7 is up on the NS site now - the real deal, not the pre-release version. D/L or CD-Rom free +a small s&h charge


----------

